# Have you ever felt...



## Turuncan

I want to know the translations of a line of the chorus of my favorite song, 'How Much' by Mariah Carey (I'm in love with her!) & Usher. It is:

Have you ever felt so enamoured baby?
That's how much I love you!

The Turkish translation is:

Kendini hiç bu kadar aşık hissettin mi bebeğim?
İşte ben seni bu kadar seviyorum!

PS: "enamoured" means "in love".


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

*هل سبق وشعرت أنك عاشق هكذا يا حبيبي؟
تلك هي درجة حبي لك!*
_(Hal sabaqa wa sha'arta annaka 'aashikun haakatha yaa Habiibii?_
_Tilka hiya darajatu Hubbi laka!)_


----------



## vince

haha I just realized the etymology of "enamour". I was always aware of the meaning of being fixated or enjoying something, but I never made the connection with the Spanish verb enamorar, with clearly involves the word amor = love


----------



## Brazilian dude

Brazilian Portuguese:

Você já se sentiu tão apaixonado, meu bem?
É dessa forma que te amo.

There's a formal discrepancy in pronouns (você, te), but that's how most Brazilians talk, and this is a song, after all.

Brazilian dude


----------



## chuff

I can only translate the second part for you in Romanian... the first half is beyond my understanding of the language:

"That's how much I love you!"
*Asta-i cât de mult te iubesc!*


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Turuncan said:
			
		

> I want to know the translations of a line of the chorus of my favorite song, 'How Much' by Mariah Carey (I'm in love with her!) & Usher. It is:
> 
> Have you ever felt so enamoured baby?
> That's how much I love you!
> 
> The Turkish translation is:
> 
> Kendini hiç bu kadar aşık hissettin mi bebeğim?
> İşte ben seni bu kadar seviyorum!
> 
> PS: "enamoured" means "in love".


 
Just a tiny correction but the correct spelling is "enamored" and is not a complete substitute(since it is usually used in the sense that Vince stated, that of being fixated on something,being captivated, enchanted by,etc.) for the romance language words that derive from the same source..

  Translation to transliterated Bengali:
_tumi ki konodin eto bhaalobeshechhile,shundori?_
_ totoTuki aami tomaake bhaalobaashi._


----------



## Outsider

Turuncan said:
			
		

> Have you ever felt so enamoured baby?
> That's how much I love you!


That sentence needs a little more context. "So enamoured" as what?  

What do the native speakers think?


----------



## Turuncan

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Just a tiny correction but the correct spelling is "enamored" and is not a complete substitute(since it is usually used in the sense that Vince stated, that of being fixated on something,being captivated, enchanted by,etc.) for the romance language words that derive from the same source..


 
That's completely right. Sorry for the inconvenience and thank you very much for the correction.


----------



## Turuncan

Outsider said:
			
		

> That sentence needs a little more context. "So enamoured" as what?


 
I thought I made it clear in my explanation below the lyrics. I described "enamored" as "being in love" and I think being in love is clear enough. It means being in love with someone, what more? You can also quote it as "Have you ever felt so much in love?", if more information is needed.


----------



## optimistique

So in Dutch it would be:

Heb je je ooit zo verliefd gevoeld, schat? 
Zóveel hou ik van jou!


----------



## parakseno

Have you ever felt so enamoured baby?
That's how much I love you!

Romanian:

Te-ai simţit vreodată atât de îndrăgostit(m)/îndrăgostită(f) baby*?
Atât de mult de iubesc!

* instead of "baby" one could use the Romanian word "iubit(m)/iubită(f)" (in this case with an article: "iubitule (m)/iubito (f)", which basically means lover.


----------



## linguist786

Hindi:

Itnaa pyaar tum nai kabhi mehsoos kiyaa hai?
Itnaa hee mujhko tumse pyaar hai! 

Gujarati:

Etlu prem te koi daaraa joylu che?
Etluj hoo tanay prem karu choo!

I'm sure the words can be played around with to make the same sentence (i.e. there's many ways of saying it, but i think maybe that's the nicest one)


----------



## Whodunit

parakseno said:
			
		

> Have you ever felt so enamoured baby?
> That's how much I love you!


 
In German:

Hast du dich jemals so verliebt gefühlt? (although it sounds stilted)
Das ist das gleiche Gefühl, wie ich dich liebe.

It doesn't work in German.


----------



## Encolpius

Turuncan said:


> Have you ever felt so enamoured baby?
> That's how much I love you!



Hello, maybe it is too late, but I don't understand (makes no sense) that sentence and can't translate it into Hungarian.  Any Hungarian or maybe Czech here?


----------



## merquiades

Encolpius said:


> Hello, maybe it is too late, but I don't understand (makes no sense) that sentence and can't translate it into Hungarian.  Any Hungarian or maybe Czech here?



Put another way:  
Have you ever had this feeling of being so crazily in love, baby?


----------



## Turuncan

Encolpius said:


> Hello, maybe it is too late, but I don't understand (makes no sense) that sentence and can't translate it into Hungarian.  Any Hungarian or maybe Czech here?



Well, actually it is easy, I think. Maybe "enamoured" seems a little strange, but that's what dictionaries are for.

As quoted before, you can put it like this: "Have you ever felt so much in love, baby?"


----------



## sakvaka

I don't have problems with the first part but with the second part...

_That's *(what's?)* how much I love you!_


----------



## ThomasK

Could we try a little further? I wanted to have the precise meaning of "enamoured", meaning crazily in love, and came across these answers, which are about the same. I would like to focus on the idea of being crazily/ madly in love (as opposed to deeper, less 'superficial' love). 

Dutch: 
verliefd 
*dolverliefd* (_madly in love_ - dol as in like dollekoeienziekte/ mad cow disease) - and gek van (crazy about)
*smoorverliefd* (_in love up to smoke_ or something the like -- smoor is fog, I think, but I am not sure at all)


----------



## ilocas2

Have you ever felt so enamoured baby?
That's how much I love you!

Czech - loosely translated

Byla jsi někdy doopravdy šíleně zamilovaná, lásko?
Přesně tak tě totiž já miluju!


----------



## ThomasK

What is the precise word then, ilocas? Is it simply the adj. based on 'love' ? And how about 'madly in love', etc. ?


----------



## ilocas2

ThomasK said:


> What is the precise word then, ilocas? Is it simply the adj. based on 'love' ? And how about 'madly in love', etc. ?



Hello, it means: "Have you ever been really madly in love, (my) love? Exactly this way I love you." Not much close to the original, but I just wanted to write something.

láska - the love, milovat - to love, zamilovat se - to fall in love, zamilovaný - fallen in love, šíleně zamilovaný - madly fallen in love, šíleně milovat - to love madly, šílený - mad, blázen - the fool, šílenec - the fool (more than blázen), bláznivý - crazy, zbláznit se - to go crazy, zbláznit se do někoho - to fall in love madly with somebody, být blázen do něčeho/někoho - to be crazy for something/somebody

nemoc šílených krav - disease of mad cows


----------



## ThomasK

Great information, ilocas! So I guess _za_- is a prefix added to _milovat_, something like 'ex-', 'out of' ? Where is love in _zbláznit se do někoho_ ? I see so little difference between _zbláznit_ and _být blázen... _


----------



## ilocas2

"za" means "behind, after, for, instead of" etc. depending on the context, but in this case it's only prefix without sense, it makes perfective verb from imperfective one.

"zbláznit se do někoho (one action), být zblázněný do někoho (state, condition)" is more used than "být blázen do někoho"

Edit: In "zbláznit se do někoho" love is not contained, but it's understood so.


----------

